# today's training



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a lovely day here! It was only 60 degrees this morning, low humidity, clear skies. Just a perfect day.
We started with some water work. Just simple lining across the cheating pond, which seems to be causing Tito a problem. The issue seems to be that he can't see the poles/piles when he's in the water because the bank is pretty steep, and has a hard time holding the angle line across the pond. If he's sent straight across, he does fine. So just more practice with that. Dan did make the comment that Tito "sure doesn't like to accept control when he's in the water", which I think is trainer-speak for BONEHEAD.
Dan wanted to take advantage of the lovely weather to do some big swims today, so that was our main focus of the session. First we moved to a different channel than the one we usually work. This one is about 80 yards long, although much wider than the usual one. He let Tito jump in off the bridge just for fun, it's about 3 feet above water level and of course Tito thinks jumping off high things into water is a hoot, so that was an added bonus. It was a bit higher than the docks he's used to and he went completely under each time, but he seems to enjoy that. Anyway, Tito did *okay* but tended to hug the shore more than we wanted him to. He didn't get out, but liked to swim closer to the shore, (about 10 feet off it) than Dan thought he should. He wants him straight down the middle.
So two of those, then we did the 'big water' swim. That was a 130 yard swim down the middle of the "clean pond". For that one, Dan used a live duck with it's feet taped. He felt that a live bird was much more motivational than a bumper. 
One interesting thing that Dan does for this mark (he already has this set up in place) is he has decoys about every 15 yards all the way down the shoreline. The dogs need to get used to seeing decoys in various places on the pond, not just at the entry point. He is also a big fan of putting them right near the exit point when it's a swim across and get out type of retrieve. I asked if he was likely to see such a long swim (no running water, all swimming) in a SH test and Dan said not a chance. Would take too long to judge it.
Anyway, since the duck was alive it flapped around a bit and helped Tito stay centered on it all the way out. He did a good job on a long swim, I was pleased with that. 
Then we moved on to the technical pond, with the live ducks. We did two in-out-in-out-in-out marks, with the ducks on dry land. The bonehead cheated the mark, it's the first time he's done it. He did in-out-in-out-cheat. Which is why we did two....he did it the first time but not the second time. A learning experience 
Then finally we finished with a long swim/running water mark, about 75 yards. I figured I had plenty of time to video this one, but the camera was off, not on. Except when it was in my pocket :doh:.
Overall, a good session. I just feel like there's so much to know, we will NEVER get there....even though we do make progress.
Tito is quite tired. He swam for pretty much an entire hour. I'd like to take him out and do some walking baseball with him since they just cut the alfalfa in my way cool designated dog training area, but I think he needs to rest first!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Geeze, I would have cheated too after swimming 260 yards! I'll bet he's tired, what a good boy. Sure wish the hat cam worked.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

unfortunately the hat cam ended up being a butt cam.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You know what you should get....One of those dog cams they use for the game cop show or the pig hunter show (which I find pretty stupid). They strap the camera on the dogs collar and you can basically see what they do. Now that would be way cool to use on your way cool training grounds!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

someone posted a dog retrieving birds with a collar cam or something on. I'll have to see if I can find it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like an incredible lesson - you fit so much into an hour


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my mind is spinning when I come out of our lesson.....it's so much to learn/absorb at one time. I wish I could train with him several times a week.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Butt cam...yeah don't post that  Sounds like you guys are doing well!


----------

